# Shows



## Monty (May 17, 2007)

If you do shows, which do you prefer doing and which has the best sales for you.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 17, 2007)

Rarely do shows. Those that I do result in dissapointing sales. I will do a couple locally just to expose my work, pens and other turnings. Duck calls are best sellers.


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 17, 2007)

My best sales have been at art shows with fees over $100 (and most over $200).  There are some really good shows with lower fees, but they are not common.

I run as fast as I can away from any show that has any type of food in its title.  Non-juried shows are basically a flea market where people are looking for a bargain and not for quality products.


----------



## ed4copies (May 17, 2007)

I agree with Stan, but some are art & craft, juried - up to $500 fee. multi-day.


----------



## ed4copies (May 17, 2007)

For the last two years, tho' our best shows, on a dollars earned vs. dollars paid to exhibit have been the "$100 wonders" that we have on the outdoor schedule - $100 or thereabouts entry fee, one day, fairly simple.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 17, 2007)

Am only doing juried shows and most are $200.00 and up some as high as $450.00. Will be doing a one day show outdoor this week-end that was $100.00 and will be my first one day show, Hope your right Ed on the $100.00 wonders.


----------



## Gary Max (May 17, 2007)

Roy they don't tell you ---We will be back tomorrow.
We are doing one this weekend----weather forecast looks good.


----------



## Verne (May 17, 2007)

This weekend is the first juried show I have applied to for a 3 day show. Cost=$350 with electricity. That alone almost gave me a heart attack...we'll see how I'm doing Sunday afternoon and I'll letcha know.
Vern


----------



## Gary Max (May 17, 2007)

Don't let the ----Juried part get to you. Promoters are getting to the point where juried means----Did his check clear????


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 17, 2007)

Gary your right on some of the juried shows. I look at whats accpeted at the shows I apply for(Just don't want to be next to the avon lady or the magic chef lady and thats what you find today in most shows that accept "commercial" and resale items.





> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Don't let the ----Juried part get to you. Promoters are getting to the point where juried means----Did his check clear????


----------



## Gary Max (May 17, 2007)

Roy I have got to the point where I really only have two questions---yours is the first--(Avon Lady) and the second is ---How many people come to the show.


----------



## bob393 (May 27, 2007)

I didn't vote because my first show is in a month and it's a $125 two day non-juried arts and craft fair, with no electric. It's a local show so I kinda had to be there to at least show my work. 
It's run for 27 years now with a current attendance of over 20,000 non-paying. Yes they sell food. 
I was afraid of it because I know for a fact that many people go just to kill the day, 
walk aroung and buy an ice cream cone! 
I'll let you know.


----------



## NancyLaird (May 27, 2007)

I've done shows that were $25.00 and a couple of 3-day shows that were $600.00.  I always do best at the smaller one-day shows, because I know that the lookee-loos who come through and like my stuff will probably be back that day to buy.  I tend to do a lot of the high-school shows for a couple of reasons--they are well-attended and well-publicized, and the high-school kids (ROTC, band) are recruited to carry things to and from the booth and car/truck.  

There is one 3-day show here in Albq that has run for several years, a week before Thanksgiving--a time when you'd think that people would be looking to spend money on Christmas gifts.  The first year we did it, we did pretty good--$1200 in the bank on a $600 investment(without electric).  The second year, we put $200 back in the bank on that $600 investment.  The "promoter" (and I use that term very loosely) promised a lot of publicity that she didn't deliver, so attendance was lousy, and the people who did show up acted like they were there on a sight-seeing trip rather than a buying trip.  I got a lot of "I'll be back tomorrow" people who never returned.  One thing we did the first year was to give people a "Be-Back Buck", a little certificate for $1.00 off on a purchase up to $20.00 if and when they brought it back during the show.  We got every one of them back.

I also try very hard to stay out of shows where the Avon lady or the Magic Cookware guy is demonstrating.  

One of the things we have found in craft shows is that there are very few crafters in the area who work in wood or acrylic.  Most of the people at the shows are into fabric crafts or jewelry or pla-do ornaments.  We got into one of the high-school shows in December on Wednesday before the show because there were only two other "wood" people registered and NO ONE doing any sort of laser work at all.  This is a show in early December that people fight over in June, and we've been pretty much guaranteed a booth at this show for as long as we want, since we aren't doing jewelry, pottery, or fabric crafts.

Nancy


----------



## exoticwo (May 31, 2007)

Monty, I would have to agree with Stan on the pricing. I have averaged 10 shows per year for the last ten years. Some years as many as 16, plus work full time!!
 The better shows for me well are over the $100 range. There are a couple of April/May/June shows that are under $100 that I do as life support for cash flow until the end of Sept. then its full speed ahead thru the first week of Dec.
 The better Promoters will certainally work with you on placement if you talk with them and express your concerns nicely.


----------



## gerryr (May 31, 2007)

I agree with Ed.  I didn't vote because there wasn't a category for me to select.  The best shows I do are juried Arts and Crafts shows with entry fees around $300, 2 and 3 day shows.  All are well established, long running and well promoted.  I'm doing only my second 1 day show this Saturday.  This is the 15th year for the show, but the first year it's been juried.  The only other 1 day show I did was a complete disaster, imported purses from France, Avon lady, Tupperware, Pampered Chef.  I sold two pens, but had a lot of people say "as soon as I get my tax refund, I'll call you."  That was over a year ago so I guess the IRS is getting really slow about refunds.[]


----------



## AFTim (May 31, 2007)

My best shows have come at the local churches...thing is, most of the other crafters are geared toward women and mine is the only booth with things for the guys ( I do chess sets and keyring knives as well as pens).

My worst case was a spring show at a high school...the kids were a great help...here comes the big BUT, it was what I refer to as an FBI show..."Everybody comes to steal your ideas, finger print your inventory, and leave you feeling like you've served a warrant on Mother Theresa"

Nancy, I love your idea of the "be-Back Bucks"


----------



## gmcnut (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi all,

We did our first show yesterday and today. So I didn't vote because one show does not give me a "favorite". However, There is some good information here in this thread.

Nancy, I will be "stealing" your "Be Back Buck" idea. Thanks! []


----------

